# Norman's railroad spikes



## barry richardson (Jul 23, 2015)

A pretty basic project, but I'm really pleased with the way it turned out. @norman vandyke offered up some railroad spikes to WB members a while back and I want him to see some put to use. My son and his girlfirend are really into the "rustic industrial" look in decor so I made this for them. I have enough spikes to make another for myself too. Used a salvage oak 2x4, skip planned it and sanded a little, stained and a coat of poly. Drilled 5/8 holes, then squared them up with a chisel. That was pretty much it. Oh yea, had to cut a couple inches off the spikes or they would have been too long, then wire brushed them. Then pounded them in, Done! Thanks Norman!

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 23, 2015)

I like the look


----------



## Tony (Jul 23, 2015)

I've got a pile of them myself, thanks for the idea Barry, good looking project! Tony


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 23, 2015)

Looking great! I still need to find time but making one of those is definitely in my future.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 23, 2015)

Nice, Barry! I just picked up a couple spikes here the other day while walking near the local tracks with my son. Was thinking of doing something similar for the shop, but on a smaller scale of two spikes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 23, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Nice, Barry! I just picked up a couple spikes here the other day while walking near the local tracks with my son. Was thinking of doing something similar for the shop, but on a smaller scale of two spikes.


Build a forge and hammer them into blades!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 23, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Nice, Barry! I just picked up a couple spikes here the other day while walking near the local tracks with my son. Was thinking of doing something similar for the shop, but on a smaller scale of two spikes.



Matt, if you need more I've got extras. Tony


----------



## Sprung (Jul 23, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Build a forge and hammer them into blades!



At my current rate I'll be caught up on projects about 2025 and can maybe build one then, lol! However, I do have a short section of track that I got recently to use as an anvil of sorts, should I ever need one!



Tony said:


> Matt, if you need more I've got extras. Tony



Thanks, Tony - I'll let you know if I need more!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 23, 2015)

Sprung said:


> At my current rate I'll be caught up on projects about 2025 and can maybe build one then, lol! However, I do have a short section of track that I got recently to use as an anvil of sorts, should I ever need one!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Tony - I'll let you know if I need more!


I really need to get a small track section to turn into an anvil. Another plan 20+ years down road is forging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 23, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> I really need to get a small track section to turn into an anvil. Another plan 20+ years down road is forging.



I've been on the lookout for a while now, but hadn't found anything. When visiting my parents in Michigan last month, I saw a piece of track in my dad's garage. Apparently they had replaced some sections of track near their house and he snagged a short piece. Told him to let me know if he finds another piece as I'd like one. Well, he didn't find another piece, but he wouldn't let me leave without loading it into the trunk of our car. My wife was none too happy about the piece of railroad track or the small log of maple that spent the next 5 days and 1000 miles in the trunk of our car, lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 23, 2015)

I've got a little anvil made from rail I got at a garage sale. Dam handy. But if I found another piece of rail, I would drag it home too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 23, 2015)

That's cool, Barry! Just goes to show that good projects don't have to be overly complicated.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------

